# Pig chasing



## strothershwacker (Aug 11, 2019)

Small game opens Thursday. Anybody hitn the public lands to chase pigs with stickbows?


----------



## devolve (Aug 11, 2019)

If there was any pigs around here I would


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah man!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 11, 2019)

Yep..... found fresh rooting yesterday morn


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 11, 2019)

Late, early or mid day?


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 11, 2019)

Friday morning for me.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 12, 2019)

Gonna give it a try!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 12, 2019)

Gonna hunt creek drains!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 12, 2019)

Friday evening then Saturday morning


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 12, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Late, early or mid day?


I've been jumping hogs mid morning for 3 weeks now


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 12, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I've been jumping hogs mid morning for 3 weeks now


Yer on em, now stickin ones the challenge.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 12, 2019)

Good luck to everyone but mostly to me?


----------



## jbogg (Aug 12, 2019)

No stick bow for me, but I will be up Friday afternoon to hunt until dark with my ML.  I have a nice Sorghum plot way back behind a locked gate picked out.


----------



## Timberman (Aug 12, 2019)

Be toting a .22 mag


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m gonna spot and stalk early morning til around 11:00, then I’ll go to a wallow nearest to the fresh sign and wait em’ out


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 16, 2019)

57 more minutes of work and I’m outta here!


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 16, 2019)

They’re still in here.


----------



## devolve (Aug 16, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> They’re still in here.



Heck yeah man!! Keep us posted. I’m home with a broken foot. I need some entertainment lol


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 16, 2019)

I never saw any pigs, but I found a ton of sign. I sat for a bit in the creek bottom, along a well used pig trail where it ran under a huge hickory tree, waiting on a pig to come along or for a squirrel to come down and collect the fallen nuts. They were up there for a good while shelling nuts. I’ll come back with a .22 and wear their tail ends out. While I was sitting there, I had 2 does and a buck come in stickbow range. I put a stalk on another doe and got to within 20 yards of her while she fed on some acorns. It was a good scouting trip to say the least.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 16, 2019)

devolve said:


> Heck yeah man!! Keep us posted. I’m home with a broken foot. I need some entertainment lol


A broken foot? Dang man, I hate that for you.


----------



## Raylander (Aug 16, 2019)

I goofed on one yesterday. Rascal came up off the river bank no holds barred bolting.. I didn’t even have time to raise my gun.. Find a nice shady wet drain, they’re around..


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 16, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> I goofed on one yesterday. Rascal came up off the river bank no holds barred bolting.. I didn’t even have time to raise my gun.. Find a nice shady wet drain, they’re around..


Yep. They’re hitting the creekbottom wallows pretty hard right now. The lack of rain has all of the upland wallows rock solid. They gotta come down low to cool off now. Makes finding them a little bit easier.


----------



## devolve (Aug 16, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> A broken foot? Dang man, I hate that for you.


Thanks bud. Looks like you had a good day in the woods!


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 16, 2019)

devolve said:


> Thanks bud. Looks like you had a good day in the woods!


I sure did. I found some good deer hunting spots in the process.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 17, 2019)

Just got out of the woods. The wife and I went for a little stroll this morning to where I THOUGHT I had some pigs located. Not near as much sign as 2 weeks ago but still some fresh. Saw several squirrels but none were harmed . Saw two deer and we both watched a buck rubbing off his velvet for about 5 minutes. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 19, 2019)

No work in the morning so I think I will try some spots in the morning until it heats up, be there at daylight.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 20, 2019)

Stump Shooter said:


> No work in the morning so I think I will try some spots in the morning until it heats up, be there at daylight.



Good luck. I’m going in late Thursday morning to hunt over a big wallow that I found. The edge of it had a rather large impression from what looked to be a decent sized pig. I’ll probably sit over it from about 9:30-1:00.
 Friday I’ll be able to go in before daylight and slip around, then go back to the wallow when it heats up.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 20, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> Good luck. I’m going in late Thursday morning to hunt over a big wallow that I found. The edge of it had a rather large impression from what looked to be a decent sized pig. I’ll probably sit over it from about 9:30-1:00.
> Friday I’ll be able to go in before daylight and slip around, then go back to the wallow when it heats up.


That impressions where I slipped and fell.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 20, 2019)

Well busted one up while trying to drag myself out of there about 1030, soaking wet from sweat, never saw him got the old Huff sound and he busted out of there. Saw 2 deer and found a group of crab apple trees just loaded with apples. Public land, I am sure I am not the only one who knows about them but I a sure going to try and buy me some time there. Hog and deer sign says they are already checking them out.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 22, 2019)

I’ve been settled in for an hour or so. Got a late start due to getting off shift at 8:00. 
There’s more rooting and the wallows have been getting a lot of use. The wallow I am sitting over has cloudy water in it.....I may have already had visitors in this one today.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 23, 2019)

I got an early start this morning and covered a lot of ground. I found quite a bit of fresh rooting but never saw a single pig. 
It’s hard to believe how agile these pigs are. They are traversing the terrain out here just as well as the deer. Don’t go out there thinking that they’ll all be down low. I’ve been finding a lot of bedding and feeding sign up high as 
well. Muscadines are dropping and the squirrels were cutting some Red Oak acorns this morning. It won’t be long until the pigs find those and start cleaning up the acorns after the squirrels knock a few out.


----------

